# Guess the 10 TV Aliens



## David H (Apr 29, 2014)

Same as last one start in centre square.
Read the clues under grid expose a max of 4 squares to get 3,00 points per image.


*Name the TV Aliens*


----------



## Monica (Apr 29, 2014)

I got 28'800 points


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 29, 2014)

Your total score for all the quizzes in this category is 29500

I got lucky on a few guesses


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2014)

Your total score for all the quizzes in this category is 31500


----------

